# The pros and cons of multitracking



## Crossover (Feb 16, 2014)

As the rail industry is rapidly changing , rail lines are being doubled in major areas and least likely areas . This is due to an increase in traffic , congested areas where trains would bottleneck and block grade crossings , sometimes even diamonds from the following reasons :

1. There is not enough trackage going in or out of yards or terminals .

2. MOW construction or work on the line causing reroutes .

3.Trainspoting or switchwork done at one or more factories , warehouses , or industries somewhere along points on the line .

4. The mainline trackage is one single line .

The pros of multitracking

Multitracking can be a benefit in many ways .

1. Eliminates bottlenecking and congestion at yards and terminals in between points and destinations

2. Keeps traffic timely by cutting travel time or timed movment of freight down where people or freight can be at the terminal or destination earlier than expected .

3. Allows the possibility of future spur connections to be added for many freight and passenger terminals .

4. Allows Locomotives to increase speed .

The cons of multitracking

What kills the idea or possibility of multitracking can come in many different methods .

1. Interference from different entities i.e. state , local or federal levels of gov .

2. Lack or insufficient funds , property tax concerns .

3. Local reaction from residents or businesses near that particular corridor rejecting the idea of an additional right-of-way due to i.e noise and no sound barrier . The only throughfare being a at-grade crossing and no grade seperation over or under the lines resulting in lateness to wherever destination being stuck in traffic waiting for extend unit or mixed trains to clear the crossing for a long period of time .

4. Location of property doesn't allow any room for a possible second main which means bottleneck or congestion .

5. Heights and clearances of tunnels , overpasses , and bridges.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 17, 2014)

Ok? And your point?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## jis (Feb 17, 2014)

Looks like it is the marginally structured free flow of consciousness time


----------



## Ryan (Feb 17, 2014)

Interestingly enough, the formatting works in the iOS app.

Not sure what kind of special magic Crossover used to make that happen.




Sent from my iPhone


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 17, 2014)

RyanS said:


> Interestingly enough, the formatting works in the iOS app.
> 
> Not sure what kind of special magic Crossover used to make that happen.
> 
> ...


I read Crossover's post on my iPhone and was thinking Jis' comment was to do with the thoughts that were posted, not the format of the posting (I see, now that I'm on a computer, how the post is "run together" & not spaced out.


----------



## jis (Feb 17, 2014)

AmtrakBlue said:


> RyanS said:
> 
> 
> > Interestingly enough, the formatting works in the iOS app.
> ...


I thought so too. But whatever..... I am not much of stickler about formatting since I can always fix it up in a minute if it is important.


----------



## cirdan (Mar 10, 2014)

ROw questions such as property ownership and tunnels can indeed prevent double tracking, or at least drive up costs astronomically. But sometimes it makes sense to go for the low hanging fruit. A short single track section on an otherwise double track line does constrict capacity , but is still better than no double track. Also, remember that many lines were double track at one point so the land may still be owned by the railroad, and putting the second line back will thus not be as challenging as it may at first seem..


----------



## George Harris (Mar 10, 2014)

Even where the line has never been doulbe track the right of way may be sufficienet. The same right of way issue applies to a lesser extent with siding extensions. Property tax is a big issue, huge in some places. The tax issue also works against electrification. Bridge costs are a major issue. This is why in many lines that are double track the major bridges are not.


----------

